# Getting told I'm "too serious" at work.



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

So a month ago I officially got hired to work at a corporate fast food place. It wasn't until about 2 days later when I officially began training but it mainly consisted of sitting in a room watching videos. Which means I've only been doing actual on the job training for nearly 3 weeks now, 3 days a week. So I'm still new. I'm still trying to get the hang of it all. I'm improving but there's still more I need to know/learn. And it's stressful, working in customer service, ya know? 

Over the last 3 weeks I've had co-workers come up and tell me, "You're so serious". And whenever this happens I can't help but get annoyed because one, I have social anxiety, and being put in social situations like this doesn't really help ease it. AND I'm clinically depressed, so that's a double whammy right there. Two, I'm still pretty new and I live in constant fear of making any more mistakes and making a bigger *** out of myself than I already have. Three, the language barrier doesn't really help. So I can't really join in on the jokes if I don't know what's being said, ya know? You know what I mean? Not only that but since we work in a poor neighborhood, we often get a lot of shady individuals such as junkies and homeless bums coming in and causing a scene, so it does add a little bit to my stress. 

The ironic thing is is that I'm really not as serious as I come across. Definitely not at school or at home or if I'm with people I actually know and am comfortable to be myself around. I'm actually quite jocular, but work is just stressful for me so they don't get to see that side of me.


----------



## tallausca (Oct 2, 2013)

I can relate.. I think it's a way to cope with uncertainty. Being on alert, serious, ready for action instead of relaxing. I was told I was too serious in school. I just didn't want to face criticism.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

tallausca said:


> I can relate.. I think it's a way to cope with uncertainty. Being on alert, serious, ready for action instead of relaxing. I was told I was too serious in school. I just didn't want to face criticism.


Yes, exactly. That's it! I'm always on edge when I'm there. Always on alert because I never know what'll happen or what brand of crazy I'll get. I just don't want to make any mistakes.


----------



## Waregachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah me too  this is my 5th week at my new job & I've been told to lighten up, relax & stop being so boring/serious! I can't help the fact that as I'm new & my SA has kicked in, I've gone a little quiet. If they weren't being so boustrious & loud maybe I could join in. I know in time I will slowly get comfortable & start to join in. However if this continues I will quit & become my own boss! That way I will be in full control on who I deal with on a daily basis & never have to put up with idiot co workers ever again!! Hope it all works out for you


----------

